# Jacksons of Basingstoke & MOT Help.



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Just a quick post to mention something I found out at Christmas, but keeps slipping my mind to put up here.

I know on some previous posts and lists of garages Jacksons of Basingstoke (Commercial) are listed as a motohome friendly garage, I myself have used them to MOT and do any repairs on my camper I can't manage myself for the last 8 years.

Sadly I found out at Christmas from some friends the company which has be going in Basingstoke for nearly 100 years had gone bust.... taking thier pensions with it, especially bad for those who had been there thier whole working life.

Now onto my next point, can any one else recommend a good garage in the area that does larger vehicle MOT's as most garages around here contracted out there commercial vehicle MOT's to Jacksons?

Daniel.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Daniel,
I have been told that 'Volvo Truck and Bus' on Houndmills Estate will do
motorhome MOT but you need to book well in advance.

L & M Autos on the Daneshill estate can do too. I am not impressed with them having had problems on two occasions with MOTs there. Not to do with the actual testing but being charged the wrong amount one year ( even though I told them they were wrong ) and had to invoke a complaint to VOSA to get a refund.

On second occasion they insisted that my 'van was a class 7 when it is a class 4.

I have no complaints about the actual MOT though. They will do 'while you wait' mot if you want.

There is another commercial MOT station near to them in Daneshill but I forget the name of them.

I also know of a place in Guildford where we take 'vintage' buses. They have a smaller lift for vans. Can supply name if required.

There is a garage in Winklebury way that used to service the 'Basingstoke Community Transport' mini-buses but I don't know if they are a MOT testing station.

hth

Harvey


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOT in Basingstoke*

Hi Ingram,

Thanks for the reply, I have been in the motor trade , now in the wine trade....so I know most of the garages around.
Good job its not due to April......

I know of L&M, they don't have a fantastic reputation...

The other place on Daneshill you are thinking of is probably Basingstoke Commercials.... also not great, If you have seen thier premises you'll know what I mean...

I do know Andy Shores' in Winklebury service the local council buses and vans, but do it outside...... and sub contract MOTS as far as I know, probably to Jacksons......

Volvo truck and Bus could be useful, just across the road from work....

I phoned some friends in the trade and they have recommended ENZOs in Aldermaston.

Any other alternatives gratefully recieved....

Daniel.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Daniel

If you can travel down to Farnham I can recommend Farnham Tyres, just by the station. They can handle up to 4 tonnes on the MOT ramp and have a large entry door so don't mind doing M/Hs. The MOT tester Steve is also very competent but fair, he's a classic car enthusiast too.
I have lots of dealings with the motor trade in Basingstoke and can't think of anyone in the town, certainly wouldn't advise Andy Shore, in any case his door is too low for M/Hs. The Vauxhall dealer across form the leisure centre is OK if you want to stay in Basingstoke, from memory they have a 4 ton ramp on the MOT and a high door entry. The other one you could try is A S Bone at Hook (on the A30). They do the school busses and he's a M/H enthusiast. Again I think their MOT ramp is 4 tonne but can't remember how tall their entrance is.


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*mot*

Hi Daniel i always go to the ministry test centre in Newbury and i live in Basingstoke.take care Pepe


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOT in Basingstoke*

Thanks Both for the Suggestions.... more to mull over.

Gaspode, don't know why I didn't think of Bones at Hook if I remember right its Andy???, I used to go there sometimes for work, when I worked at Brown Brothers. |I might have a ride out there one lunch time to see him, at least I've got some alternatives now......

Newbury sounds intersting as well.....

Many Thanks All,

Daniel.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Daniel, did you suss out Bones of Hook?

I have also seen a recomendation for F. J. Green's in Charter Alley.


Harvey


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOT in Basingstoke*

Hi Harvey,

I haven't tried Bones yet, It's on my to do list....... I will post up how I get on. My MOT isn't due until 1st April, so I normally have it done mid March.

Daniel.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Daniel; I'll need mine done before then. 
btw I forgot to say. I understand that F.J. Greens can accomodate large / high 'vans but are limited to 3.5t max. 

Harvey


----------



## howardandsue (Jan 7, 2007)

I have been using F J Greens for all my servicing and MOTs for the past 12 years.  
They have looked after my private cars, 2 Autosleeper Executives and a Rambler.
I have had no complaints with them throughout this time.
They used to service the local coaches so can accommodate very large or long vehicles but their ramp is limited to 3.5 tonnes.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have checked out F J Green today ..... very pleasant and helpful people but they can't do my van.

I have a long wheelbase Renault Master and the wb is 3.84m. They have a 'class 4' lift and the max. wheelbase they can accommodate is approx 3.7m.

Overhang no problem; long wheelbase is.................... damn.

Harvey


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOT*

Hi harvey,

Have spoken to a few people in the trade, Bones seem to be the people to go for...

I'll have a drive out there next week and book it in.

F J Greens is not one I've heard of. Where are they based?

Daniel.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: MOT*



danielf said:


> Hi harvey,
> Have spoken to a few people in the trade, Bones seem to be the people to go for...
> I'll have a drive out there next week and book it in.
> F J Greens is not one I've heard of. Where are they based?
> Daniel.


F J Green is Charter Alley just north of the Hospital.

I've just 'phoned Bones. They only have a class 4 lift too. ... max 3.5t max 3.7m wheelbase.

Harvey


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: MOT*



ingram said:


> I've just 'phoned Bones. They only have a class 4 lift too. ... max 3.5t max 3.7m wheelbase.
> Harvey


Hi Harvey

Bones are telling porkies, I just checked my records and they have a 4 tonne Bradbury ramp in their MOT bay. However I can't remember the height of their door or the max wheelbase so they may not be able to accommodate you.

I'm struggling to think of someone with a larger MOT ramp and hight doors in Basingstoke, as I said previously, Farnham tyres is the one I always use, not that for away from you. :roll:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have found another in Basingstoke: 'Autocentres' they are on the Moniton Trading Estate, West Ham Lane just by 'Partco'. They have a high door and high roof, but again they can't do mine because of the long wheelbase.


If your wb is no longer than 3.7 meters it's worth trying them if you're stuck.
'phone no. 01256 810707

I've booked mine in to Atkins Transport near Guildford, where we have our old buses done .......... fed up with following dead leads, though I'm sure some were good.

I couldn't find contact details for the Newbury test station.

Harvey


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOt in Basingstoke.*

Hi All,

Thanks for the replies, I really can't believe how difficult it is to get an MOT on a camper, I must have become complacent using Jacksons all this time, nice and convinenent.......

Harvey, my van is only a Swb Talbot, so at least I don't have the same trouble as you do.

I'm planning on going over to Hook next week some time, so will report back on how I get on with Bones.

I'll also bear in mind F J Greens as that is not to far for me to go, personal recommendation is always good.

Thanks All,


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi I use Alan Gibson for my Rapido.

http://www.alangibson.basingstoke.fiat.co.uk/merger.asp?dealerCode=1563&pageCode=13

Eddie


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOT in Basingstoke*

Hi Eddie,

I used to work for Gibsons, they don't MOT vans there as they only have a car lift in the MOT bay, guess where they used to contract thier MOTs to... Jacksons. And Gibsons know how to charge.........

Thanks for the suggestion though.

Daniel.


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOT in Basingstoke. UPDATE*

Hi All,

Just a quick update for all those that helped/replied to help me......

My baby is booked into Bones at Hook for Thursday 22nd....... keep everything crossed for me !

I will let you know how we get on, last year was the first time it failed ever... at least it was only something small. Not bad for g reg, 100000 miles.....

Daniel.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

As mentioned before; I booked mine into Atkins Transport near Guildford and I recommend them highly and not just because the 'van passed.

I know that they are not exactly 'in Basingstoke' but we made a day out of it.

There is a huge layby; part of the old dual carriageway, outside Atkins and it is used by many lorry drivers for a break; could be a place for an overnight stop even.

So we had lunch there before the MOT.

Atkins can accommodate double deck buses so no problem with *any* motorhome.

Their premises are clean and tidy and you can observe the MOT close up: not through a window or sitting on a greasy chair at the other side of the workshop!

While checking the headlamp alignment the tester tweaked the adjuster slightly without comment.

While the 'van was up on the lift my wife said that she'd like to look under it; unlike me she had never seen the underside :wink: 

Before he put it down he invited us both under the lift and pointed out to me, the slightly loose alternator drive belt: it had started intermittent squeeking recently but it is a real sod to get at the adjuster and I hadn't got around to it. (the engine in the Renault is 'back to front'). When I mentioned the access problem when the 'van is on the ground, he got a spanner and adjusted it for me! 

Very pleasant and helpful people there as always.

I was also advised that the most common problems they have with motorhomes are tyres and brakes, due to them standing around unused for long periods: so use it!

They will book your MOT at a specific time for a while-you-wait appointment.

Direct line to the MOT dept. 0148 321 3119
Post code GU23 7LN just off the 'Send' slip-road off the A3.

.... and good luck with yours Daniel.

Harvey


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*Mot...*

Hi All,

Sorry late update on the MOT situation.... Bones MOt's the van on Thursday last week... and it passed all a oak..... so thats the good news, not bad for an old girl...

I have found out that they deifinatly cannot MOT anything larger than around 5.5 to 6m length.

Daniel.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"F J Greens ... They used to service the local coaches so can accommodate very large or long vehicles but their ramp is limited to 3.5 tonnes."

I popped in there the other day when getting my hair cut next door (the lovely Lauren). They can only cope with 3 tonnes. I thought instead of loading the van to the gunwhales for the weighbridge, I ought to put it in garage trim and take it to the weighbridge again so they can satisfy themselves it is under 3 tonnes.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

*MH MOT in Basingstoke area - J Long Motor Engineer*

Sorry to resurrect this but it keeps everything in one place and a new post (as opposed to an edit) alerts those interested:

I was in a bit of a rush arranging my first van MOT a week or so ago, and booked it in to J&S Auto Services near me for last Friday. Ramps took 4 tonnes, length and height of vehicle not a problem. They do builders vans so my panel van is OK.

Unfortunately when I arrived, they claimed my wheelbase of 3.7 metres was too long. Apparently I have a LONG builders van, and they do short ones :-(

I tried F J Greens in Charter Alley mentioned in this thread, as they serviced the van last year. They did MOTs but couldn't fit me in until some time after the MOT was due and we needed to use it. Fortunately they referred me to:

J. Long Motor Engineer, Berry Court, Little London, Tadley, Hants RG26 5AT Mobile 07765 260439, Workshop 01256 889561 (actually half-way between Basingstoke and Tadley). I dealt with partner Martin, who was excellent.

They fitted me in this morning. They can cope with 7 tonnes, no practical height limit, do Class IV (it is the combination of adequate ramps and Class IV which screws we motorhomers, it seems). The wheelbase limit looked a safe 4.5m; if you pushed beyond this it might depend on how snouty your van is, as the headlamp alignment on rails needs a little clearance at the front. Rear overhang is no practical limit.

They do all servicing (with diagnostics for almost all manufacturers), general repairs, MOT and welding, but not bodyshop work.

For all work on our 3 vehicles except bodyshop, I will now use either F J Green or J Long.

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for that Dave,

it is the wheelbase on mine that causes the problem on 'standard' class four lifts at 3.84m so that looks good if they can accommodate over 4m

F J Green couldn't get mine on their ramp last year ......

I took mine to Atkins again last week though ..........

Harvey


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOT's in Basingstoke.*

Thanks for the update Dave,

I've booked mine in at F J Green`s this year, they do seem to get booked up early... normally a good sign of a good garage, and a bit closer to my work than Hook, and within cycling distance toget there and back.

Will bear in mind J Long for future just in case...

Wish me luck for the 28th, only a couple of days before its due (April 1st!), normally do it a bit earlier but couldn't get in before then.

Daniel.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I used Jacksons for years until they went belly up. Even our local Mercedes garage sub-contracted commercials to them. Then did some research which came up with Volvo Truck and bus (Formerly Heathrow Commercials) but you had to book up at least a month in advance.
In the end went to L&M Auto,s who did a through test while I drank coffee.
Have also looked at some of the others but they dont have the space or height for larger coach built motorhomes.
So if we still have our Scout when the time is due it will be L&M again.

I did enquire at the local Fiat garage who said they could MOT Fiat based motorhomes, when pressed they admitted they sub-contracted to L&M Autos.

MOT time makes one very pleased that the engine one chose has a chain and not a belt for the camshaft!
C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I had an L&M Autos appointment as backup  Once bitten ....

Check your PMs, Clive, it's been sitting there for days.

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

L & M Autos .... hmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: MH MOT in Basingstoke area - J Long Motor Engineer*



DABurleigh said:


> Sorry to resurrect this but it keeps everything in one place and a new post (as opposed to an edit) alerts those interested:<snipped>
> 
> J. Long Motor Engineer, Berry Court, Little London, Tadley, Hants RG26 5AT Mobile 07765 260439, Workshop 01256 889561 (actually half-way between Basingstoke and Tadley). I dealt with partner Martin, who was excellent.
> 
> Dave


Dave,

Are / have you still been using J.Long's?

I ask because Atkins Transport, near Guildford is closing and I need to find another suitable M.O.T. station.

....also on this subject I understand that there will be a new 'class 7/ class 4' M.O.T. station opening at Houndmills soon.

I will post again when I have more details.

Harvey


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Harvey,

Yes, I used Jason Long last year and this.

Dave


----------



## Liesylou (May 24, 2010)

The garage Harvey was suggesting is Freeborn ( Citroen dealership) inbetween Godalming and Guildford.
This is the place I took my MH to for it's habitation check and i've had a few teething problems with them over over pricing and not imparting info re my leisure batter issues and gas leak/boiler, but I visited them again on Saturday and feel my confidence has been restored as the technical manager bent over backwards to help.
I've not had an MOT or Service from them yet as my vehicle only had them in October and not reached the date yet, but possibly will take it here.
Like all garages, you get the cocky/bolshy ones, who you think, why are they doing this job? and then you get the little 'Nugget' who saw me alright Sat' and changed my view again!
Good luck.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Liesylou said:


> The garage Harvey was suggesting is Freeborn ( Citroen dealership) inbetween Godalming and Guildford.


No it isn't. I have been using Atkins Transport. Never been to Freeborn.........and Dave thanks, I may try Long's in August.

Harvey


----------



## Liesylou (May 24, 2010)

Oh. Thanks. presumed wrong!


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

*MOT..*

Hi All,

I'm still using J Longs for my van mot's, and in fact we returned from Cornwall yesterday and van going for it's MOT on Tuesday to them.

I've been happy with what they have done for me in the way of repairs , and costs seem reasonable.

Daniel.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: MH MOT in Basingstoke area - J Long Motor Engineer*



ingram said:


> ....also on this subject I understand that there will be a new 'class 7/ class 4' M.O.T. station opening at Houndmills soon.
> 
> I will post again when I have more details.
> 
> Harvey


Updating instead of opening new thread for same reasons as Dave posted earlier:--

The MOT station at Houndmills is now open.

Houndmills MOT Centre
10 Joule Road
Houndmills
RG21 6XF

Tel:- 01256 333093

Proprietor: Eric Douglass

This station is licenced for class 4 and 7

Currently, £40 for class four MOT.

They have a 'lift' and also a 'pit' for large vehicles.

The 'pit' is an 'Automatic Testing Lane' ( ATL ) so that one person can carry out the test without an assistant, so I am told and of course there is no need to lift the vehicle more than a few inches while testing so if it will go in the door it'll fit.

I have just had my Autocruise tested there. I am not sure of the actual door height ( meant to check it before leaving, but forgot ) I think it is about 14ft headroom, or so.

I am not sure of an extremely long 'van ( such as American RV ) will get in there because of the 'swing room' to get into the entrance But my 24ft 'van got in there easily.
I hope that is of interest to those in the area who have been struggling to find a suitable test station.

Harvey


----------

